# Strange noise - do I need to worry?



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been happily using my machine for about a year (bought from Bella Barista), regularly back flushing and cleaning it and only using softened water. Recently it has started to make a squeaking sound as the pump brings the portafilter to brew pressure which is set at about 10bar. I would describe the sound as a rotary squeak sounding two or three times as the required pressure is achieved. The extraction is still great but I'm wondering if the sound might get worse or turn into a problem. It doesn't happen every time but is becoming more frequent.

I think the sound originates at the pump which would be logical. Do any other Alex Duetto owners experience this or have any thoughts if it is a problem or what to do about it? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

could it be coming from the OPV valve


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the thought. I have watched the pressure gauge while extracting and it does not fluctuate which I assume would be the case if the OPV was lifting.

I was wondering if rotary pumps need any form of lubrication.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could the sound be coming from the valves in the E61 head ?, if you have been flushing with Puly or similar it washes the lubrication out of the head and coffee oil does not lubricate.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks El carajillo. I think this is likely. When I back flush with Puly I notice the E61 control level becomes stiff but did not realise there are also valves in the head which need lubrication. I've read about lubricating the actuating cam but how do I lubricate the valves in the E61 head?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would try lubricating the cam and lever first. You will require a flat blade S/drive and two either open ended spanners or two adjustable spanners plus some MOLYCOTE 111

grease (this is the only grease I know that is suitable). Undo the screw in the end of the lever and set aside complete with spring and washer. Hold the nut closest to head

and undo the outer nut and remove, insert P/filter into head to provide leverage then undo nut next to head and remove .Carefully draw out cam/spindle.

This can now be wiped clean and examined for wear (for M/ch age I think it will just need lubrication) Clean hole in head that spindle fits into and examine the two valve pins

which rest on the cam (may need torch)clean these also. Clean hole in large nut which contains rubber seals for cam spindle.

Lubricate all these components LIGHTLY using a cotton wool bud and the Moly 111. Refit spindle(may need a small S/driver to compress one of valve pins) refit nuts and other components in reverse order. A little plastic tape on the nuts helps to protect chrome .


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice. I've ordered some Molycote and will give this a go.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I heard the same thing but after a couple of backflushes (over a couple of weeks) the sound went away completely.

That was a good few months ago now and no sound since.


----------

